
Everyone complaining about Microsoft buying GitHub has to offer better solution - Mimino123
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/everyone-complaining-about-microsoft-buying-github-needs-to-offer-a-better-solution/
======
Cypher
Microsoft could instead donate the money to github...

